# need critique on website and advise



## Rere (May 24, 2009)

Hi,

I have a thread on here about blogging, but would love for somebody to critique my site.

I built the site in Dreamweaver 8, but am thinking of changing gallery programs. Can anyone recommend a gallery program to use with Dreamweaver that is not too hard to use with PayPal?

 I remember (vaguely) someone writing about one called Lightbox or had that word in it. It superimposes a larger imag on top of the screen after you click the thumbnail.

Any advise/critique is appreciated on my site.

Rere


----------



## Andrew Sun (May 24, 2009)

To make sure that you do want a lightbox effect, check out this link and click on the images: Mavidy Studios - My Image My Style - Stunning Personal Photography - Gold Coast, Australia - Audra Shadforth and Ashley Cook Showcase Gallery (because maybe you're talking about something else)

There are many many lightbox effects out there, just google and you'll find them. However it's just a script (javascript) to be installed and added onto your website so it's not really a program - if that made any sense. Our web designers can help you put that on if you'd like.


----------



## Rere (May 24, 2009)

Thanks Andrew for the info.

I actually used a CoffeeCup photo gallery within my Dreamweaver site and put in the javascript code for each gallery. I like it okay, but don't think it'll work with PayPal, so this is why I'm looking around for something else, and I do prefer to do it myself.

Thanks again for your reply!

Rere


----------



## fast1 (May 24, 2009)

you want a critique on your website in your sig? thats not a blog...


----------



## Rere (May 24, 2009)

Andrew,

Want to tell you that I do like the lightbox effect on your website. However, I feel that it loads just a tad slow. Perhaps this is the rule for these type of albums. Is it? 

And do you know if you can use this type of gallery for an e-commerce site?

Thanks


----------



## Rere (May 24, 2009)

For fast 1,

I was just trying to explain that I have another thread on this forum that concerns blogging. In that one I was trying to get ideas as to what kind of blogging photographers usually used. I haven't actually began blogging yet.

Here, I'm asking for a critique and advise on my site.

Thanks for your interest!!!


----------



## Andrew Sun (May 25, 2009)

Sure, lightbox can be implemented into e-commerce websites, just make sure it does not clash with other javascripts (you might have to look into this more detailed later on).

There's no rule for lightbox gallery albums, our web designers just optimized the images to be the highest quality (thus trading downloading speed for quality), we might alter this balance later on - thanks for the advice though.


----------

